# All walks of life



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old HK

Bank of China Building - P-105 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
Aerial view of St. John&#x27;s Hall - P-186 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
HKU Cricket Club - P-241 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
Opening of Student Union by Princess Alexandra - P-165 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
School of Anatomy and Physiology - P-180 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
Queen&#x27;s Rd. C - H. K. - P-098 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
[Peak Tram] - P-115 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr
Nathan Road, H. K. - P-104 by Hong Kong University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street cuisine (about to disappear due to demolition) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese pancake shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Old alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Back kitchen of the street restaurant named &quot;Fatty&#x27;s Farmhouse Cuisine&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Dinner time at a street restaurant named &quot;Fatty&#x27;s Farmhouse Cuisine&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Chatting by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Removal worker by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Girls and dog by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Medieval-like neighbourhood by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon at the street restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grandfather and grandsons by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Evening break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The couple of grocery shop owners at supper by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A cook&#x27;s lunch by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Through the window: the semi-underground kitchen of a restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Un estilo de vida-A lifestyle by Pep.1984, en Flickr


Estilo de vida by ana arias, en Flickr


Estilo de Vida by Marcos Fernández Carvajal, en Flickr


VIETNAMESE PEOPLE 10 by jose, en Flickr


Obreros #UrbanoAndante by PontxoHierbas, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Vietnam by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japan

Shopfront - Umisango Japanese Cafe, Lorne by Alpha, on Flickr
210402_0530_L by Koichiro Watanabe, on Flickr
Nagano Day 1, section 7, the Olympic Torch Relay by IOC MEDIA, on Flickr
PXK26436 by Joe Motohashi, on Flickr
Nagano Day 1, section 6, the Olympic Torch Relay by IOC MEDIA, on Flickr
PXK26426 by Joe Motohashi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vietnam

Look up by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr
Aged... by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr
Companion by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr
Street market by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr
Pray by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr
Street barber shop by Phạm Hồ Thanh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;夜生活 night life&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;夜市 night market&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;長夜 long night&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;夜色 night colours&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;角色 colourful corner&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;supper time&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rāibka, Rajasthan, India

daily life by Werner Boehm, on Flickr

old cairo 

daily life by ghada elshazly, on Flickr

Khan Châmkar Mon, Phnom Penh, Cambodia 

Daily life by Robycrux, on Flickr

Ban Laem, Changwat Nonthaburi, Thailand 

Daily Life by Bangkok Bloke, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Supermom


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mixed race married couple in Vietnamese dresses


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211119_123830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211109_181017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Live Like a Millionaire by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
2 for 1 by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
A Merry Christmas by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
A Winter Warmer by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Glasgow, Scotland. 
Fur Lining by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Raising an Eyebrow by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Left Holding the Dog by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
The Whole Nine Yards by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Noodle Stop by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0782 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSC01074 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSCF0059 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSCF9969 by 六 爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Analog. Rollei RPX 400 Panoramic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr
Analog. Rollei RPX 400 Panoramic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr
People of all ages and walks of life join protest against Russian invasion by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr
Walk in Nicosia - January 2022 (59) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr
Walk in Nicosia - January 2022 (56) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr
Astral projection..... The Secret of the Golden Flower... ability to hover outside the physical body via subtle body by Hughes Songe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
On strike! by bindubaba, on Flickr
Eyecatching by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Industrious man goes through our recyling bins by D70, on Flickr
Untitled by Kai, on Flickr
"Vistas... Hong Kong 2012" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Meeting of Minds by Jocelyn Kinghorn, on Flickr
Places to Go and People to See by Matt Molloy, on Flickr
Wien, 1. Bezirk (the art of very renowned public places in the historic core of downtown Vienna), Philharmonikerstraße/Kärntner Straße (Hotel Sacher/Café Sacher) by Alfred Lex, on Flickr
KNOW YOUR NEIGHBOURHOOD by Udgam School, on Flickr
Wan Chai Street + Wet Market, Wan Chai, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Egypt, boy in Islamic Cairo by Dietmar Temps, on Flickr
Daughter by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
music love by Gerard Koopen, on Flickr
Desiderata by Tom Ballinger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC05657 by Tohru NISHIMURA, on Flickr
Begrüßung-Zeremonie vor dem Rathaus. Münster. by Thaddaeus Bruske, on Flickr
Blowing Off Steam by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Fresh water fish shop by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------

